# weird white stuff on my betta fish



## kevinoh33 (Jan 1, 2008)

My male betta fish has this white stuff on his body and i want to know wut it is. It looked like his scales were coming off but the color is just fine. maybe a fungal infection??? He hasn't been eating lately. When he eats he spits it his pellet food right back out and dosn't even touch them again . Sometimes he ignores thr food that was given to him. he likes them the first time he ate them. What is this white stuff caused by?

please help!!!


----------



## KikiNBatta (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure about the scale thing, but one of the only white spot diseases I know of is ich - here's a picture:

http://www.aquariumlife.net/images/sick-betta.jpg


----------



## kevinoh33 (Jan 1, 2008)

its not that. more of an fungus type lokking


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Can you post a picture?

What are your water parameters? (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, ph, etc).


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i'm not sure about the fungus but he might not be eating because of it.


----------



## kevinoh33 (Jan 1, 2008)

Its kind of gone now 
i just now added some aquarium salt


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Either fungus or columnaris. Mild fungal infections will disappear from dose of salt but do not try dosing aquarium salt on long-term basis. It's there for emergencies only.


----------



## Sushi (Dec 31, 2007)

if his scales seem to be coming off it could be dropsey which affects the internal organs. I dont know that much about it so do some research and maybe gets some medication. The white stuff could be velvet, a fungal infection.


----------

